# Looking for Voice Actors (If you make music, c'mere!)<3



## EtchaSketch (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello, hello!
I see you're looking for a voice acting part, or even just interested in what this is all about?
Great! Thanks for stopping by!

I'm starting a new animated cartoon, which is in the works at the moment. I'm really excited to start it!! The only problem is...
I don't have any voice actors for it. 
So, that's where you come in!
Here are some details about the cartoon:


Spoiler: storyline



This series is about a girl
Normal life
Normal pet
Normal school
Normal life
Watches her sister as her dad works almost 24/7 (they're never really around. Mom left from the beginning) 
She loves her sister more than anything

One day her sister disappears
And she makes it her job to set out and find her and wouldnt stop until she does
Before she goes she wishes to the stars to help guide her to save her sister
And the stars send down a (or many) star guardian
To help her travel the universe and get back her sister from an evil force she never knew existed,
All while finding out how special she truly is herself



NEW! 


Spoiler: characters









This is one of my ideas for a star guardian. She will appear in the first episode. Her voice correlates with number 1 under the "voices needed" spoiler. 

 main character concept!

 same character, different forms

 Concept, not final

Note: These are/will mostly be quick sketches with character concepts. Please do not critique the anatomy; if you'd like to critique the design then become a character designer for us!





Spoiler: voices needed



I will be filling this up with character concepts as I further develop their designs, but for now I have a basis of some general voices I'll need! This will be updated fairly frequently

1. *Mature female voice. Preferably a more "motherly, calming" voice.*
2. Young girl's voice (if you can just make your voice _sound_ younger, that works too!) around 8 y.o.
3. *Male voice for star guardian*
4. Female voice for another star guardian. Very flustered in general, tends to freak out a lot, but has a cute voice and can be quiet
5. Any kinds of voices besides these for now can totally work. Actually, I would love for people to try this out even if their voice doesn't fit the criteria so far! I'll be able to hear what kind of people would like to join me on this adventure, and if I like your voice enough, I may make a character just to fit your voice in
*bold voices are taken already.*

Note: In order to audition for [size=+1]number 5,[/size] you can say any lines you want from anything. My only requirement is that you do it in multiple tones. I would like to hear happy tones, sad tones, angry tones, scared/surprised tones, etc. (any other tone you think would fit and help you towards getting a part)





Spoiler: auditions so far



?Bunny Bento for part 2
(http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JTtyY18jaB , http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Oq4WVUVD2U , http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vgvN3WC8Fy)
?NursePhantump
?ThatZephyrGuy 
(http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Kdt87jzWjt)
?Weeny.boodlez_
(http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CePyQUkN1T)
?Iggy Koopa
(http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rpJs2RpPzt)
?Beardo
(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sbx...=youtu.be&hd=1)





Spoiler: staff



?xCherryskyx = character design
?Zeph= Character design
?Beardo=Voice actor part 1
?Pokemaz=Voice actor part 3 
?Tinkalia= I'll need to double check with you on this for approval, as a background designer and an extra animator




Extra! If you are good with:
?Background design
?Character design
?story development
?*Creating music* (I'm starting to animate the "pilot" episode already. If you can make music, even if you're just decent, we need you!! We need background music for the scenes. Cute, calm, pretty music or anything like that is needed... please and thank you!)

We need you! If you are willing to help us with this cartoon on your free time out of the kindness of your heart, we would be so so thankful to welcome you to our team!

Thank you!​


----------



## teto (Jan 30, 2016)

This sounds super interesting!

I don't have any decent recording equipment so I'm afraid I can't lend a hand, but I think I'll be watching this cartoon as it develops.
Good luck!


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 30, 2016)

This seems like a lot of fun! I wouldn't mind giving it a shot, I like to do voices, but is there a script for any of these that you'd like us to try, like one specific sentence for each character voice to say, or do you just want us to improvise? Best of luck with your project!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 30, 2016)

Good luck bump! >U <


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 30, 2016)

Vm'd you, Pharoah! And thank you both, Delishush and Fruits!<3


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 30, 2016)

i could likely do a male voice! also can i see your art im interested in what it might look like!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 30, 2016)

bug2buga said:


> i could likely do a male voice! also can i see your art im interested in what it might look like!



Yay! I'd be super happy if you tried. I'll also be putting up some character references later on probably tonight or tomorrow, so keep an eye out!<3


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 30, 2016)

oo alright, also do you have a skype? i could try doing some voices for you there


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 30, 2016)

bug2buga said:


> oo alright, also do you have a skype? i could try doing some voices for you there



you have my skype, i'm in that group with you ;0
My skype is Idontgiveafox <3


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 30, 2016)

lol i just remembered ;0;


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 30, 2016)

I remember you asked me about this before. I'm definitely still interested. ^-^


----------



## Beardo (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd be happy to try out


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2016)

omg.. this sounds really fun

I probs won't be a part of it but I'm looking forward to seeing stuff from this project


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you'<3
Bump!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

updated


----------



## teto (Jan 31, 2016)

Loving the character designs so far!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Loving the character designs so far!



Thank you! :0
If anyone would like to help with outfit designs, I need you >0<"


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2016)

I"m 11, I can host the young girls voice!

Because obv. I haven't fully gotten my adult voice XD


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 31, 2016)

Omfg this sounds awesome. I wouldn't be comfortable doing voice acting, but I'd love to be a spectator xD


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I"m 11, I can host the young girls voice!
> 
> Because obv. I haven't fully gotten my adult voice XD



That would be perfect!! Do you have any examples?


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> That would be perfect!! Do you have any examples?



I can make one now. 

One sec!


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 31, 2016)

I would love to join in on this project as a voice actor or script writer if that's alright! I would like to audition for number two, but how young do you need for that exactly? Are we talking 6 or 7 or older like preteen years.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

NursePhantump said:


> I would love to join in on this project as a voice actor or script writer if that's alright! I would like to audition for number two, but how young do you need for that exactly? Are we talking 6 or 7 or older like preteen years.



That would be great!<3
I would say more towards the 6-7 if you can manage that. If not, we'd love to have you as a script writer!


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2016)

Spoiler:  Example one, Normal Voice



http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JTtyY18jaB

Kinda deep, yet still young





Spoiler:  Example two



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Oq4WVUVD2U

In between sqweaky and my normal





Spoiler:  Example three



http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vgvN3WC8Fy

This is my sad/ young child voice.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> Spoiler:  Example one, Normal Voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done! I really liked your second example most because it fit the part best! Now we just have to wait for a few more people to audition for this part (i'll probably set a deadline) but you're definitely considered!<3


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Nicely done! I really liked your second example most because it fit the part best! Now we just have to wait for a few more people to audition for this part (i'll probably set a deadline) but you're definitely considered!<3



OK! I need to practice, and my voice may change a little because I think I'm getting a cold or something DX

EDIT: Also The background noise is pretty bad, I don't know why it got that way but it did.

I"ll see what I can do about the background noise


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> OK! I need to practice, and my voice may change a little because I think I'm getting a cold or something DX
> 
> EDIT: Also The background noise is pretty bad, I don't know why it got that way but it did.
> 
> I"ll see what I can do about the background noise



That's alright! 
And I know how it feels to have background noise constantly, trust me.. Haha<3
Thank you for trying out!


----------



## Locket (Jan 31, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> That's alright!
> And I know how it feels to have background noise constantly, trust me.. Haha<3
> Thank you for trying out!



Yeah XD

I was on a voice call on Skype and my brother was playing with a noisy toy.

So it's not anything new


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you maybe have an email I can send my examples to? If not that's fine I can find some other way but Vocaroo tends to give terrible background noise so I'd much prefer using audacity or just my phone microphone.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

NursePhantump said:


> Do you maybe have an email I can send my examples to? If not that's fine I can find some other way but Vocaroo tends to give terrible background noise so I'd much prefer using audacity or just my phone microphone.



Mhm! 
cosmiccollie@gmail.com


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 31, 2016)

I could voice a girl??? I don't know if you'll like my voice- or how to upload a voice recording


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey, I did a few voices! I can send them to your email if that's okay!


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 31, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Mhm!
> cosmiccollie@gmail.com



Alright, they're sent! My email is under the name nursephantump


----------



## teto (Jan 31, 2016)

On second thought, I might have a way of recording, but it might have a bit of background noise (it's a... mediocre system) and my voices aren't really up to par either, rip.

I'll try to figure something out but for now you can put me on the ''ehhhhh??'' list.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> I could voice a girl??? I don't know if you'll like my voice- or how to upload a voice recording



You can just record with your phone and email it to me :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pharaoh said:


> Hey, I did a few voices! I can send them to your email if that's okay!



That's totally fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> On second thought, I might have a way of recording, but it might have a bit of background noise (it's a... mediocre system) and my voices aren't really up to par either, rip.
> 
> I'll try to figure something out but for now you can put me on the ''ehhhhh??'' list.



Alright<3


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh my goodness, this sounds like soooo much fun! My voice is pretty high naturally, I can audition for that if you'd like!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 31, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> You can just record with your phone and email it to me :0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Okay what lines or anything just speak in the phone:


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

Bloobloop said:


> Oh my goodness, this sounds like soooo much fun! My voice is pretty high naturally, I can audition for that if you'd like!



Sounds great!<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Okay what lines or anything just speak in the phone:



All i require is that you show tones such as happy, sad, angry, scared, etc.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 31, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Sounds great!<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Okay send me your email pls


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not the best with voice acting, but something I've always wanted to do was do character design. I would 100% be down for that.

I'd be willing to provide my voice too if it's needed, but I'm not the best of actors.

Here's a clip for what I sound like / quality of my microphone if it's needed.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 31, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm not the best with voice acting, but something I've always wanted to do was do character design. I would 100% be down for that.
> 
> I'd be willing to provide my voice too if it's needed, but I'm not the best of actors.



Thank you old man ilu 
I'd be happy to get help from you on this because i suck at character design

Haha
Ha...

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm not the best with voice acting, but something I've always wanted to do was do character design. I would 100% be down for that.
> 
> I'd be willing to provide my voice too if it's needed, but I'm not the best of actors.
> 
> Here's a clip for what I sound like / quality of my microphone if it's needed.



Wow what beauty
I'm impressed
You get all the parts


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 31, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's a clip for what I sound like / quality of my microphone if it's needed.



The link directs to a .gif of the pope o-o


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 31, 2016)

LOL AW HELL I DIDNT COPY THE LINK RIGHT


HERES THE RIGHT LINK


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jan 31, 2016)

tbh that was a pretty cool gif of the pope * ^*


----------



## indigoapple133 (Feb 1, 2016)

So if we audition we can say pretty much anything? Like, there's not a script out yet?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 1, 2016)

indigoapple133 said:


> So if we audition we can say pretty much anything? Like, there's not a script out yet?



Yes! Exactly cx


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 1, 2016)

Good morning bumppppp


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 1, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 1, 2016)

I might be interested in story development? lol 

Also maybe voice acting but I haven't decided if I want to audition or not.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 1, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I might be interested in story development? lol
> 
> Also maybe voice acting but I haven't decided if I want to audition or not.



That would be great!<3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm really itching on designing a character for this in all honesty, but I don't think I can design much of a character without the story developed much in advance. If you have any ideas PM them to me and I'll see what I can do for rough drafts.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 2, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm really itching on designing a character for this in all honesty, but I don't think I can design much of a character without the story developed much in advance. If you have any ideas PM them to me and I'll see what I can do for rough drafts.



Yeah you're gonna help me
<3


----------



## Wewikk (Feb 2, 2016)

messaged you on Skype.


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 3, 2016)

Ahh ok so I looove your star guardian design, so I couldn't resist... 


Spoiler











I would absolutley love to help you out on this project! I'm thinking I could mostly do character design and concept art. (and maybe story development??) Just pm and I'll see what I can do for you! ^_^


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 3, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh ok so I looove your star guardian design, so I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This is so freaking amazing omg I really can'tttt<3


----------



## teto (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay so VA isn't gonna work out, but I could give a little help on story development?

Whether or not I help out is up to you.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 3, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Okay so VA isn't gonna work out, but I could give a little help on story development?
> 
> Whether or not I help out is up to you.



Yeah! That's alright! I'll contact you when we need help!


----------



## Sig (Feb 3, 2016)

ooohh nice!! if i had a mic i'd try out, but good luck!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 3, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> ooohh nice!! if i had a mic i'd try out, but good luck!



Thank you!<3


----------



## weeny.boodlez_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Boink!
this is my audition xDD
sorry if the quality is low nyaa~
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CePyQUkN1T


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 4, 2016)

weeny.boodlez_ said:


> Boink!
> this is my audition xDD
> sorry if the quality is low nyaa~
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CePyQUkN1T



Cute<3 i'll consider!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Boopity bump


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi! I'd be interested in helping with the music.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Hi! I'd be interested in helping with the music.



Really? Oh my gosh, that would be great! 
Do you have any examples that you've done?<3
You can pm me or email me at Cosmiccollie@gmail.com


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Really? Oh my gosh, that would be great!
> Do you have any examples that you've done?<3
> You can pm me or email me at Cosmiccollie@gmail.com



Will do!

I unfortunately only have music from my (unreleased, unfinished) album to show you, but I'll send some demos when I get the chance. What kind of music did you have in mind? Soft? Orchestral? I can do just about anything.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Will do!
> 
> I unfortunately only have music from my (unreleased, unfinished) album to show you, but I'll send some demos when I get the chance. What kind of music did you have in mind? Soft? Orchestral? I can do just about anything.



this is so exciting<3 I really love both soft and orchestral, honestly. I'd really love to hear some stuff from your album!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> this is so exciting<3 I really love both soft and orchestral, honestly. I'd really love to hear some stuff from your album!



Wonderful! I know just the track to show you. I'll send it over right now.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Wonderful! I know just the track to show you. I'll send it over right now.



great! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> great! Can't wait to hear!



Sent!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

boomp


----------



## Elov (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a really clear headset so I might try out.. ; △ ;


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Elov said:


> I have a really clear headset so I might try out.. ; △ ;



ah you really should!<3


----------



## Discord (Feb 6, 2016)

Voice acting eh?

I might try it out, i always wanted to voice act. But i am also a author of a critically aclaimed fanfiction series so i can help you with story writing.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Voice acting eh?
> 
> I might try it out, i always wanted to voice act. But i am also a author of a critically aclaimed fanfiction series so i can help you with story writing.



you should try out!<3


----------



## Discord (Feb 6, 2016)

Well with voice acting, i'll try later.

But with story writing, here is an example on what i write:


Spoiler



She walked up to the door, hoping and pondering that her sister will be on the other side and doing something simple like playing with dolls or coloring.

"She will be on the other side" Deanna thought to herself "It's just stress making me feel like i'm going insane".

But as she turned the knob, she stopped and thought:

"No...She's gone and you know it, why would you bother doing something so stupid if you know exactly on what will happen?" Deanna thought to herself in a agitated tone.

But she pursued with what she was doing and turned the knob without hesitation or doubt. But as she opened the room, her sister wasn't there. It was what it looked like earlier; Toys and crayons scattered.

"She's gone..." Deanna said to herself


----------



## Discord (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry for the double post but:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rpJs2RpPzt


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 6, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Sorry for the double post but:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rpJs2RpPzt



I love the story, and your shakespeare voice is very nice :')
I may accept you for story help!


----------



## Discord (Feb 6, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I love the story, and your shakespeare voice is very nice :')
> I may accept you for story help!


Great!

If we can, i can give you my skype right now.

Skype: crazypaperkoopa


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 7, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Great!
> 
> If we can, i can give you my skype right now.
> 
> Skype: crazypaperkoopa



Oops! Didn't see this 'til now<3


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it possible to for you to write some lines, any at all xD
I dont really know what to say( never done an audition before)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 7, 2016)

Luxanna said:


> Is it possible to for you to write some lines, any at all xD
> I dont really know what to say( never done an audition before)



Hmm... Which part do you want to audition for? :0


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi! This looks like a really fun project, and if you'll have me, I'm interested in helping with many aspects of it's development! I'll mostly likely submit a voice acting audition sometime in the near future, but I'm primarily interested in helping out with character design, background design, and story development. I have experience with animation too, so if you decide later on that you need assistance with that aspect of the project, I'm happy to help. Here's the link to my portfolio, we should talk more if you like what you see! http://tinkalila.daportfolio.com/


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 7, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Hmm... Which part do you want to audition for? :0



Oh, I guess just extra voices ( the 4th slot)
I think others may like some lines too for the other positions 
it is always useful to know what to say or have an example!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 8, 2016)

Tinkalila said:


> Hi! This looks like a really fun project, and if you'll have me, I'm interested in helping with many aspects of it's development! I'll mostly likely submit a voice acting audition sometime in the near future, but I'm primarily interested in helping out with character design, background design, and story development. I have experience with animation too, so if you decide later on that you need assistance with that aspect of the project, I'm happy to help. Here's the link to my portfolio, we should talk more if you like what you see! http://tinkalila.daportfolio.com/



I absolutely love your work<3 
If you have a background in animation i'd be so thankful to have you work with me on it!!
I'd also love for you to help with development!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luxanna said:


> Oh, I guess just extra voices ( the 4th slot)
> I think others may like some lines too for the other positions
> it is always useful to know what to say or have an example!



Hmm...
https://www.edgestudio.com/script-library/english-adult/animation-cartoon-videogame-talking-toys
Snippets of these would be cool, any of them you like!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sbxRAtuDGw&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

Here's this

I can do more voices soon


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 9, 2016)

Beardo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sbxRAtuDGw&feature=youtu.be&hd=1
> 
> Here's this
> 
> I can do more voices soon


Okay
Um
Oh my god?
Your voice is literally perfect for the motherly character
Is that your natural voice?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Okay
> Um
> Oh my god?
> Your voice is literally perfect for the motherly character
> Is that your natural voice?



Yeah lol, though I'm a little more aggressive and loud when I talk normally


----------



## spookycipher (Feb 9, 2016)

eyyy u need another character designer???


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 10, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Yeah lol, though I'm a little more aggressive and loud when I talk normally



Perfect omg
I'll create some lines tonight to see if you can pull em off! :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



spookycipher said:


> eyyy u need another character designer???



Thatd be helpful


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2016)

Cool! I'm excited


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2016)

Bump for my fave


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 15, 2016)

Bump<3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 15, 2016)

Updated character list!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 16, 2016)

A few voice actors and actresses have been accepted already! Character 1 (Motherly voice) is taken by Beardo! I will post an updated list of needed voices. Come be a part of our team<3


----------



## milkyi (Feb 16, 2016)

I think I'm gonna do an audition for the second voice~ I'll pm you my stuff when I finish. :3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 17, 2016)

I want to I was going to buy I'm so shy ugh


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 17, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> I want to I was going to buy I'm so shy ugh



Aww, take your time! It is a little scary at first, but you get used to it quickly! You can do it!


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 17, 2016)

I wish I could VA but my mic is probably not going to work to well for you, it is a logitech mic , that weird mic you get with guitar hero, prob not the best for doing more then a stream... but if you need any help with designs or story development I can help you


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 17, 2016)

uhhh i can do Fluttershy from MLP and Mr. Crocker from Fairly Odd Parents... would they be good enough??? :3


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 17, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I wish I could VA but my mic is probably not going to work to well for you, it is a logitech mic , that weird mic you get with guitar hero, prob not the best for doing more then a stream



I use my phone as a mic lmao. It's actually really good at noise cancelling and has great quality. The only problem is it tends to pick up every little noise and echo. o-o


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 17, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> I wish I could VA but my mic is probably not going to work to well for you, it is a logitech mic , that weird mic you get with guitar hero, prob not the best for doing more then a stream... but if you need any help with designs or story development I can help you



Thanks Cad, i'll take that into account :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Link_The_Heroine said:


> uhhh i can do Fluttershy from MLP and Mr. Crocker from Fairly Odd Parents... would they be good enough??? :3



Hehe! I may actually need that! I'll think about it cx


----------



## Cadbberry (Feb 18, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Thanks Cad, i'll take that into account :0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Skype me a message if you want my help, since we should be friends on skype


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been working on the design for a character for about a week now and while I only have doodles and small sketches so far, I'll probably have a full sheet done sometime soon


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 18, 2016)

This looks fun! I wish you all the best of luck  

 i'm too shy to speak so i cannot contribute to this project but cheerleading from the sidelines is what i do besst!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 20, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I've been working on the design for a character for about a week now and while I only have doodles and small sketches so far, I'll probably have a full sheet done sometime soon



*grabby hands*
Lemme see, sky uncle

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> This looks fun! I wish you all the best of luck
> 
> i'm too shy to speak so i cannot contribute to this project but cheerleading from the sidelines is what i do besst!



You're so sweet! Don't worry, i'm trying to advertise on youtube all this stuff and i wanna speak in the video but i am so gosh dang shy! I feel ya~


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

hiii o/ i think youve seen my art before, so if you need help with character designs or stuff like that just ask hehe

i would do voice acting but my mic is shiet sorry


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 20, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> hiii o/ i think youve seen my art before, so if you need help with character designs or stuff like that just ask hehe
> 
> i would do voice acting but my mic is shiet sorry



I have! Are you good with backgrounds at all?


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I have! Are you good with backgrounds at all?



oh god, not really haha... ^^;


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 20, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> oh god, not really haha... ^^;



haha, same, that's why I asked xD I need a lot of help with backgrounds. But yes, if you have any ideas for more star guardians I'd gladly accept some ideas!


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> haha, same, that's why I asked xD I need a lot of help with backgrounds. But yes, if you have any ideas for more star guardians I'd gladly accept some ideas!



sure, i might sketch some up later c:


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey Guys!
We're really getting far with this development, the characters are coming along nicely and we have some wonderful voice actors who have been trying out!
Right now we really need a* Title* for the actual cartoon, and we also need some *name suggestions* for the characters under the "character" spoiler on the original post. Any suggestions would be welcome! Thank you!<3​


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2016)

The name Callisto for the main character (the name of the bear Ursa Major before she was a bear) 
Cassiopea or Lyra for the character I'm voicing
Draco for the boy, or Leo


----------



## Contessa (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you need any help with character design still? I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2016)

Contessa said:


> Do you need any help with character design still? I'd be happy to help.



Dude she is amazing at character design like dfjdkgnkfngkfdgnkfsnknhkfangkgnafksdngk


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 20, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> You're so sweet! Don't worry, i'm trying to advertise on youtube all this stuff and i wanna speak in the video but i am so gosh dang shy! I feel ya~



Lol I'm in my mid 20s and I sound very much like an adolescent..but I swear I sound rather normal when I hear myself speak outloud. Then of course someone accidentally puts me on speaker and I hear my echo and I'm like "ermagad no". I try to advertise on a few other forums/sites that I frequent every now and then.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

I would totally love to help voice acting but my only recording stuff is my phone and a headset on my computer so it isn't great quality.


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 21, 2016)

I have an idea for a name , it's not that good , but I liked it so , i'm just gonna leave it here ... "Destiny of a Star" lol .


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 23, 2016)

Are you still accepting voice auditions?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 23, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> Are you still accepting voice auditions?



Yes cx


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 24, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking, what can I read for the audition?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Feb 25, 2016)

I would love to help write out/ be a story developer. I can write out lines/a screenplay and such. I'll need more details, ofc.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 25, 2016)

Ahh i would love to try out for part 2 (im 16 with a pretty squeaky voice lol ) but im not sure about which lines you would like us to read off of?

Also i can help out with animation, character design, or backgrounds. Look at my freebie thread or tumblr for examples~


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 27, 2016)

Stargazer741 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what can I read for the audition?



I think it helps a lot when people can read scripts in different expressive tones. I'd say look up a script to your favorite cartoon or show, and read from that and try to be as expressive as possible

- - - Post Merge - - -



painchri589 said:


> I would love to help write out/ be a story developer. I can write out lines/a screenplay and such. I'll need more details, ofc.



Yes that would be nice! I'll contact you when we get more into this development!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Ahh i would love to try out for part 2 (im 16 with a pretty squeaky voice lol ) but im not sure about which lines you would like us to read off of?
> 
> Also i can help out with animation, character design, or backgrounds. Look at my freebie thread or tumblr for examples~


Again, just read off of another script and try to be as expressive as possible cx
I could probably take you in as a background designer, as well


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm starting on the pilot right now<3


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 28, 2016)

I do some music , but I'm not that great . I can help , i suppose !


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 28, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> I do some music , but I'm not that great . I can help , i suppose !



May I hear some examples if you have any?<3


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 28, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> May I hear some examples if you have any?<3



I'll send it when it's ready ( maybe tomorrow , maybe after cause I have some exams right now  )


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 28, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> I'll send it when it's ready ( maybe tomorrow , maybe after cause I have some exams right now  )



Yes that's fine, thank you! :0


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

I want to do this, but I dunno if my parents will let me.. I'll probably try out for the main character, since I'm 13 and not a guy hehe


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 28, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> I want to do this, but I dunno if my parents will let me.. I'll probably try out for the main character, since I'm 13 and not a guy hehe



You could try :')


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm going to do it, but my parents just want to know what you needfrom me..(just my voice, or my email, etc.)
Also I'm just using my computer mic, but it doesn't sound terrible :3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 28, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> I'm going to do it, but my parents just want to know what you needfrom me..(just my voice, or my email, etc.)
> Also I'm just using my computer mic, but it doesn't sound terrible :3



Well, if your parents are alright with it, I'd need your voice and your email to contact you about updates if you become a voice actor! That's all that I need, don't worry.


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

*Voice Acting Samples​*I just wrote down things I thought kinda went with the script and random words..
 My Regular Voice 
 6-7-8 Voice? I sound kinda stuffy though 
OH MY GOD I SOUND LIKE MEGHAN MCCARTHY ehehe seriously though,  listen to her voice and my high-pitched voice I found a new talent 
 My less-stuffy-but-still-high-pitched-voice 
*Other​*I can also do a wide variety of other voices, I'd really love to get ANY voice acting part.
Or character design..I don't really have references..except Pizza Rat I drew today 


Spoiler: Huge











Thanks for your consideration!~

- - - Post Merge - - -

My parents said no e-mail... Is private messaging okay, if I do get the part? They said things like," once it's out there, it's out thete for good" and "you don't know who you're messing with" so I think it's safe to say i can't email


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 28, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> *Voice Acting Samples​*I just wrote down things I thought kinda went with the script and random words..
> My Regular Voice
> 6-7-8 Voice? I sound kinda stuffy though
> OH MY GOD I SOUND LIKE MEGHAN MCCARTHY ehehe seriously though,  listen to her voice and my high-pitched voice I found a new talent
> ...



I really like your high pitched voice! It's very cute and I'm really considering you for the part! Yes, we can try to work with pms


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 28, 2016)

If I ever decide to try out for the voice acting 

would it be alright to pm you my audition?


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh! I'm glad to hear you like it


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2016)

I could try doing a cute voice or some young character. O:


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm going to try for young voice cause my voice sound like an 8 year old -.-'


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 28, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> If I ever decide to try out for the voice acting
> 
> would it be alright to pm you my audition?



Yes! :0


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 28, 2016)

I really wish I could help, I have a perfect kid voice for the protagonist, but y'see I'm just a kid so I can't talk to strangers "face-to-face"


----------



## Goth (Feb 28, 2016)

I have the perfect kawaii lotus voice but how do I audition?


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 28, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I have the perfect kawaii lotus voice but how do I audition?


You have to express multiple emotions, like sad, angry, happy, scared, etc.
And some lines: I suggest making stuff up or going with the plot.
Then, record!
 Record 
Click "save file" or whatever it says, then copy and paste the url!
Write which part you're auditioning for (Part 2).
Congratulations, you just auditioned.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd like to audition for this if it's still open.  I have a mature motherly voice, can do a younger girl's, and a young boy's scruffy voice, too.  I'll PM you a link to my youtube channel. (or you can click in my sig. and follow from there.  )


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 29, 2016)

Can I audition for the main protagonist please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, I'll audition after school! I'm busy today, but I'll try to fit it in!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 29, 2016)

Helloooo~
Okay so for starters, my mummy said I can audition so yayyyy!
So I have two things for you!


Spoiler:  Design Suggestions



I didn't draw it but I designed it using Dream Self!
clicky clicky!
Star Guardian Design Idea





Spoiler:  Audition



*MAIN EXAMPLES:*
Start-Up Audition Piece
Neutral Voice
Squeaky and Cute Voice
I Went Way Into Character Here!
*EXPRESSION:*
Sad Voice
Happy Voice
Bored Voice
Grossed Out Voice
Cutesy Voice
Scared Voice
Shocked/Amazed Voice
Brave Voice
Worried Voice
Singing Voice
(I can go higher, my throat kind of hurts, that's all!)

Final Words

Just a quick Voice 5 audition.



Just a quick note. I do have some bells, so maybe I can record some percussion-only music on Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 29, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Helloooo~
> Okay so for starters, my mummy said I can audition so yayyyy!
> So I have two things for you!
> 
> ...



I really love your enthusiasm and your voice, it's very cute!<3
I'm like
99% considering you for a part
Would you be disappointed if you got the younger sister part?

Also, i cannot see the designs, sadly. Are you able to save them and send the pictures to me?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 29, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> I really love your enthusiasm and your voice, it's very cute!<3
> I'm like
> 99% considering you for a part
> Would you be disappointed if you got the younger sister part?
> ...



Yes ma'am! 
Maybe I can go higher? 
But thank you sooo much anyway!
I'm wondering how I can earn that 1%... hmm... ah well! 

I might be a little disappointed because I'll only get to say a few things. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



(Main Protagonist Idea)

(Star Guardian Idea)


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 29, 2016)

I really like your voice, I think you'd be perfect for the little sister  (or main part, because it's so cute and bubbly)


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 29, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> I really like your voice, I think you'd be perfect for the little sister  (or main part, because it's so cute and bubbly)



Me? 

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really hope I get the main part. ^w^ 

This is the first time I voice acted for somebody else.


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 29, 2016)

I..um..drew Lani..just..just in case (sorry for shoving art down your throat ahh)





- - - Post Merge - - -

(This took 7 minutes)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 29, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> I..um..drew Lani..just..just in case (sorry for shoving art down your throat ahh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS SO CUTEEEE<333 thank you!!!!


----------



## g u m m i (Feb 29, 2016)

Aw! You're welcome


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 29, 2016)

I really hope I get a part!!!

Here are the designs if you hadn't seen them yet!


(Main Character)


(Star Guardian)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 1, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I really hope I get a part!!!
> 
> Here are the designs if you hadn't seen them yet!
> 
> ...



These are really cute<3 I'll take these into consideration!


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm making some nice music for it with my percussion kit! :3


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh wow I remember seeing this thread when it had 0 replies, look at it now! Looks like it's going great, I would offer voice acting but I'm afraid I can't, but I just may! I might put in some character concept art sometime ^^


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 3, 2016)

This is soo cool!!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1loJbkaPAkQ
http://vocaroo.com/i/s10c03xzf2mt
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1i0mXGLlHmH

I'm so sorry for loud noises ;u; I forgot my headphones


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh my gosh, your laugh is so cute ;-; (sorry if this sounds creepy xD)


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 3, 2016)

g u m m i said:


> Oh my gosh, your laugh is so cute ;-; (sorry if this sounds creepy xD)



lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm a bit worried and nervous... I might never get the main part. I never do anyway. ;v;


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 3, 2016)

You have more of a chance then me, that's for sure! Haha


----------

